# Osaka ,Japan



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Former Osaka City Museum


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos Benken  Osaka looks very nice kay:


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

OH YEAH finally! Japan is underrepresented here! Thank you!


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Old Osaka City Hall


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Wonderful urban scenes!

I have always wondered, does Osaka have a Tokyo-like feeling or is it something very different? (streetfashion, neon lights, huge and crowded pedestrial crossings, fast pase of life)

In any case, I'd love to visit.


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Sakura at Osaka Prefectural Library


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Spectacular views; I really enjoyed the pictures in your first post. Osaka looks like a very neat and organized city.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

I like this city


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice photos!


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Yup. That's Osaka - holding its own. Kansai is a world within itself.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

Assemblage23 said:


> Wonderful urban scenes!
> 
> I have always wondered, does Osaka have a Tokyo-like feeling or is it something very different? (streetfashion, neon lights, huge and crowded pedestrial crossings, fast pase of life)
> 
> In any case, I'd love to visit.


In my opinion, different. Osaka streets are not as big as in Tokyo and you dont have that "high gloss" and "wealthy" feeling. 
And OF COURSE its crowded etc. too!!


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

Osaka rules!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Osaka is looking good^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos made Osaka really beautiful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

大阪 我爱


----------



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

Really stunning city!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Osaka Japan































































































































http://blog.osakanight.com/


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

I love japan's clean and arrange street. 

I admire japanses's citizenship. Rule!


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Osaka's skyline looks massive and wonderful,very underrated cities,and very nice castle.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Is it near a city called Toyota on Aichi prefecture...I'm asking because I might go to Toyota in 2012 janurary.....So how can I go from Toyota to Osaka?


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

Definitely a nice city. Japan has many good stuffs obscured by radiation.


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

brazilteen said:


> Is it near a city called Toyota on Aichi prefecture...I'm asking because I might go to Toyota in 2012 janurary.....So how can I go from Toyota to Osaka?


Toyota is a city near Nagoya in Aichi prefecture in Central Japan. Osaka is the 2nd major city of Japan, located in the South West of Japan (honshu). Osaka is the anchor city of the Kansai region. Both Aichi/Nagoya and Osaka/Kansai areas are well far away from the radiation areas of North Japan (which is somewhat close to Tokyo/Kanto).

To get to Osaka, train from Toyota to Nagoya (which probably will be the airport you will fly to get to Toyota anyway, called Nagoya Centrair Airport), from Nagoya Central take Shinkansen bullet train to Osaka (Shin Osaka), from Shin Osaka station, take Midosuji subway down to Osaka (Umeda) Station. 

From there, you can get out to experience the Kita (North/Modern) area - Umeda CBD downtown (HEP) and ShinUmeda downtown, or walk/subway down to Nanba Station for the Minami (South/Entertainment) areas - Dotonmbori, Shinsaibashi Suji, Namba Parks, America Muri Suji, MidoSuji Dori, Nipponbashi, Tennoji, Shinsakei, and Ebisubashi.

Osaka is IMO the best, most well rounded big city of Japan. Particularly when it comes to FOOD and entertainment!!!!!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Litutuc


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by mah


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by mah


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By Mlines


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Osaka station


20111126_093032 by Sato244, on Flickr


20111126_085416 by Sato244, on Flickr


20111126_090300 by Sato244, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

untitled by Crow538, no Flickr




Sem título by Carl Wong, no Flickr




crosswalk. by Christian Rückert, no Flickr




Dotunbori by dazstudios, no Flickr




Osaka Night Life by Rus Hughes, no Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr OneTwoTrip Travel Expert*​


----------

